# Nikon SB-22s Speedlight



## samson (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if a SB-22s flash can be used on a Nikon D7100.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2013)

It will fire and work in A-mode and M-mode. There is NO TTL connectivity on a modern i-TTL type camera with that flash. This is from looking at the chart here: Nikon Autofocus Flash Model: SB-22 Speedlight


----------



## samson (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you.  I purchased the flash for use on an F100; didn't want to damage the D7100.


----------

